# New ballpoint



## apple320 (May 7, 2010)

I built this to take the standard Parker refills.

You twist the top down to advance the refill.












It is red/black ebonite

Chris


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (May 7, 2010)

wow, looks good!!!


----------



## Mark (May 7, 2010)

Very Nice. It looks sharp.


----------



## RAdams (May 7, 2010)

as usual, Another homerun! Pure inspiration. WHat is the nib section? Did you make that section too or is it part of a kit or something? Beautiful pen no doubt!


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 7, 2010)

Very Cool  Is that ebony on the nib?  Looks great.

Chris


----------



## ldb2000 (May 8, 2010)

Good job Chris . What kind of transmission did you use or is this a full homebrew ?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 8, 2010)

Just an opinion Chris but this does not live up to your standards. It looks clunky. The top size does not match the bottom proportionally. I know it may not be what you want to read but it is just an opinion.


----------



## apple320 (May 8, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Just an opinion Chris but this does not live up to your standards. It looks clunky. The top size does not match the bottom proportionally. I know it may not be what you want to read but it is just an opinion.



 Never a problem. In my defence lol I was trying for a pen to look like the Eversharp Skyline and having never owned one but from the pics I have seen I think I am close.  I myself am not keen on slim pens but the Skyline was the goal.


I will try harder next time lol

cheers

Chris


----------

